# How do you know?



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

How do you know you can feel again?

How do you know your 100% recovered again, back to your old self?

Thanks


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

For me, I wanted to be around my friends again. I wanted to go places and do things. I stopped fearing the outside world. Colors returned to normal where they had been overwhelming. I no longer felt overstimulated. I no longer noticed the "floaters" in my vision. I could think and not have to think about it. I could feel the difference between hot and cold. I stopped questioning how I felt. I stopped worrying if I could remember. I watched and enjoyed a movie. I laughed because something was funny. I did all the things that I once enjoyed but hadn't been able to connect with because of Dp/dr.


----------



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mydp said:


> For me, I wanted to be around my friends again. I wanted to go places and do things. I stopped fearing the outside world. Colors returned to normal where they had been overwhelming. I no longer felt overstimulated. I no longer noticed the "floaters" in my vision. I could think and not have to think about it. I could feel the difference between hot and cold. I stopped questioning how I felt. I stopped worrying if I could remember. I watched and enjoyed a movie. I laughed because something was funny. I did all the things that I once enjoyed but hadn't been able to connect with because of Dp/dr.


Thats great to hear..i guess I'm almost there. But I have a hard time reconnecting with my old, but good friends again. I used to have a lot of close friends, but now I don't think I can reconnect with them again..


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

mariehurst39 said:


> Thats great to hear..i guess I'm almost there. But I have a hard time reconnecting with my old, but good friends again. I used to have a lot of close friends, but now I don't think I can reconnect with them again..


I understand. I was lucky that my two best friends are both nurses and understood that I wasn't avoiding them, but the world in general. They kept in touch with me even when I didn't keep in touch with them. It made things easier to reconnect once I felt better.


----------

